# Detailingworld™ Lite Review - Wowo's Dry Shampoo



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Following on from Whizzers main review of this shampoo here, this is my lite review of WoWo's Dry shampoo:

Firstly thanks go to Fraser for sending the various products out to test.

*The Product: *

The shampoo along with a few others arrived well packed and with fantastic presentation.


















This is some of the nicest presentation i've seen and adds to the experience of trying a new product!

*What WoWo's Say?*
"Wowo's Dry Shampoo is a shampoo designed to aid drying the vehicle. Depending what LSP's are on the vehicles surface it is possible for the shampoo to self dry the vehicle after rinsing.

Instructions-

1. Give the bottle a good shake.
2. Put a good squirt of shampoo into the bottom of a clean bucket. If you want to be exact about it, 1-2 capfuls per litre of water should be pretty soapy.
3. Make sure the car has been rinsed all over with a hose / power hose or precleaned with a snowfoam or prewash.
4. start at the top and work your way down using a good quality wash mitt.
5. Don't allow a washed panel to dry. If it is sunny wash a panel and rinse immediately.
6. Rinse car and watch it dry itself."

*The Use:*
After having a read at the instructions it struck me that for my 25ltr wash bucket I would be using 25 capfuls, thinking this was a bit high I contact Fraser who advised that 6-8 capfuls should be enough.

This generated a tonne of suds, so much so that I had to stop filling the bucket on a few occasions to let the suds go down, then add more water.

The shampoo is very slick and has a fantastic scent to it, i'l refer to Whizzers description as I couldn't place it!

Suds transfer to the paint was also good.









In terms of being a drying aid, it certainly did seem to help the drying of the car.

*Price:*
This is available from Wowo's
Priced at £10.99 for 500ml (excluding P&P and any discounts) it's quite well priced.

*Would I use this again?:*
Yes, this is an enjoyable shampoo to use and makes drying the car much easier.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A good shampoo with a fantastic sent, nice and slick, plenty of suds and well priced. The usage was a bit high in my opinion.

*Anything I would change?:*
I would have liked to have seen the required about cut to around 3 capfuls, and also I feel that the usage instructions could be updated with the required amount.

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

